# Has anyone thought of using Donor Eggs?



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi I have just been told today I have a very low ovarian reserve and any treatment we have is likely to have a less than 5% chance of sucess, a chance I do not really want to try. The Dr suggested one way forward was to use donor eggs . Apparently the waiting lists abroad are not that long. I am not sure how I would feel about this? Any thoughts? I think DH is keen but then it is not the same for him really is it.
We have 4 year old twins already.


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Hiya

I am not a regular here, but I always look in on a daily basis.  I have one daughter, conceived naturally.  I have high fsh issues, but just about to embark on last chance saloon ivf - basically see how far we get with the drugs, etc.  My dh and I will consider DEIVF if this fails, but we have to try with my own eggs first.  If unsuccessful, it will give closure and permission to move on.

We are seriously considering Spain for DEIVF as the waiting lists are shorter and my dh would prefer anon donor.  There are ladies out there completing their families with DEIVF and in the middle of DEIVF so I am sure someone will be along.

If you want to pm me go ahead.  Your worries and concerns are probably similar to mine - and boy do I think a lot!!  

Good luck and go for it!

Jane
x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

HI Skirt Girl
Its a huge decision to make and one that you will have to think long and hard about but there is plenty of help and advice on here.
I remember being totally gutted and shocked when I was told that news back on nov 07 after a failed IUI and failed six months of clommid and various alternative remedies.  After a lot of thought and research on here - have a look at the Donor egg/sperm section especially on the donor egg newbies chat thread - lots and lots of people are in the same boat.
The trouble is the waiting lists in the UK are long which puts most people off and a lot go to Spain or other counties (again have a look at the DE section on the intro page) we were incredibly luck and I met a wonderful lady on here who offered me her eggs, she is an altruistic donor and they are very rare.  We just clicked and she is the most amazing person but at first my dh still wanted to go to Spain which is where we were headed and it took a lot of time and heated discussions including an email from my donor to him before he realised what a rare and precious gift this was.  It was a long process even though she had done it before and you do need to have counselling and finally we managed to get a bfp but sadly I miscarried at 10 weeks - we since found out that it had Edwards Syndrome - as it was my third m/c wondering like lots of girls on here what I have done wrong but we do have two frozen ones so we do FET in July.  One word of warning this does put a tremendous amount of pressure on ones marriage and its only now over the last few months I am beginning to realise just how much.  I found at first I was doing all the research on here, contacting people and reading all over whilst he was watching football or doing what ever he normally does on here so its not an easy path to take.
Good luck and if you need any more help or advise then drop us a line.  i will try and send you the link of the 2ww diary that Angela my donor and I did it gives you a pretty good over view./
good luck
susie


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. It is a hard choice to make and one we need to work through together.
I am still awaiting AF after 6 months of bleeding in Depot Provera she is unhelpfully absent!! so I can have my ovarian stress test.
We have lots going on at the moment so not much time to think but I will no doubt be bugging you again soon!!!

Ellie


----------

